# Stinger SR-80 w/ easy street management



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Has anyone used the Stinger Sr80 rather than the 2 relays for the compressors?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, well recomended! 

Relays are tough to use quality wire with.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Kevin i tried looking at your old write ups to see if there was one with this. 
I know the positive for the compressors goes to one terminal on the stinger, then a constant from the battery, 12v accessory, etc. 

Im wondering where the "blue" (85) and "red" (86) terminals will hook up if I run the stinger.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

depending on what management you have, they should be the signal wires(from ecu). one ground and one positive.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

For the autopilot, you won't attach a 12V accessory wire to the relay. Where you would normally install that wire is where the red wire, I think it's the red, from the ecu you would go and the blue to ground. That is the 12V accessory switch for the compressor relays thy are tied into the tank pressure sensor. So you have constant power on positive in terminal, compressor power wires on positive out, and ecu wire on 12V accessory. Then ground. Hope that helps.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

so what you are saying is that the blue (85) is a ground and the red (86) should be going to the constant 12v? 

Thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The relay has four terminals: two top and two side. The top: terminal closest to the two side terminals is the constant 12V from battery(87) the farthest is the positive output for compressors(30) The side( with the terminals parallel to body): left: red wire from ecu(86) right: blue from ecu(85) and large grounding cable for entire relay. The numbers are the references for which terminals off the autopilot regular relay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

The easiest way is use the auto pilot relay to turn on the solenoid. so the yellow power wire off the relay would go to the "ignition" terminal of the solenoid. ground the other small terminal.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Does this make sense?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah, that right. What compressors you running? For most Viair comps 80 amp on the main, and 40's are enough.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Im running dual 444C's I was just reading online that same thing you said about 80 and dual 40 fuses. Thank you Kev! you da mannn! 

at least if anyone else needs a diagram there is one now :laugh:


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Why not run the wires directly to the stinger relay? It is just an oversized relay.


----------

